# Cleaning out deer stand and look what i found??????



## sharpeblades (Feb 20, 2009)

Me and my hunting partner went today to close up some deer stands and looked in this one and low and behold we have a whole family living in it we closed it back up and left them alone 
Hope you enjoy the pictures a lot of people have never seen one up close


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a tower stand that has a family in it also. They have been in it for over three years... and I have yet to hunt it because of them. They have a big nice home and I leave it for them to enjoy...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2009)

I like them little rascals. I had some that took over a bluebird box. I`m not sure if they`re still there or not.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Feb 20, 2009)

call me crazy but what are those exactly...havent seen them down here.


----------



## firehd830 (Feb 20, 2009)

that is neat....guess they wanted u to leave the heater also...right


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Feb 20, 2009)

hortonhunter22 said:


> call me crazy but what are those exactly...havent seen them down here.



Looks like Mr. and Mrs. Flying squirrel ! Man we got um up here !


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Feb 20, 2009)

thats what i was thinkin but i havent ever seen but one and it was on the fly out of a martin gourd.  cool pic..


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 20, 2009)

thats cool mann !! we have a few around here as well .... an the last ones we seen was in a box tower stand as well !!! cool pics !


----------



## Hoss (Feb 20, 2009)

Neat shots.  Be mighty hard to evict them.

Hoss


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 20, 2009)

*guests in my deer house*

There to pretty to run out of it;There was 7 of them in there; ime going back tomorrow and carry my grandaughter to see them  and take a few more pictures


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 20, 2009)

That is very neat!


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 20, 2009)

Theyre cute but they will BITE I assure you. The cat brought one in one day that I learned WAS NOT DEAD- bit me in the thumb TO THE BONE. Had to kill it to have it tested for rabies.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 20, 2009)

I can remember the scrape scrape many times 15+yrs ago of them getting out of my box as I was getting in it before daylight


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 20, 2009)

*things in my stand*

We have 20 ft. tower stand that has them in it also but they leave while your climing the ladder to get in it you can see them climbing out as you go up they have been in that stand a couple of years now


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 20, 2009)

man those things look like little sugar gliders


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2009)

They are everywhere. I took 14 out of a woodpecker hole in a power pole once.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 20, 2009)

i have them all over my bluebird boxes. scared the snot out of me the first time i found them. went to clean out the box and it hit me in the finger. i thought i was done for !!!


----------



## Mlrtime (Feb 21, 2009)

They like my firewood stacks


----------



## marknga (Feb 21, 2009)

My folks have them come in their house all the time. Little suckers can make a bunch of racket. One thing they don't tolerate is cold weather. Put one outside about 32 degrees or so and they are done.

They can make a mess in a house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> i have them all over my bluebird boxes. scared the snot out of me the first time i found them. went to clean out the box and it hit me in the finger. i thought i was done for !!!



Yep, wife told me she kept seeing a rat in one of her bird boxes so I get the ladder out and 'bout time my head got level to the hole out sailed a flying squirrel, it was all I could do to stay attached to the ladder, course the wife thought it was funny when I screamed like a girl.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 21, 2009)

Neat little creatures !!!!!!!! When I was growing up, we had them take over our bird houses. Right at dark you could watch them come out and climb high up the tree and glide out.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 21, 2009)

*deer stand pets*

there cute little things


----------



## Fortenberry (Feb 22, 2009)

Be careful with them, they can cause Ensephilitus. Swelling of the brain. My friend almost died from it. Just being around their fecal matter.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 22, 2009)

Their eyes glow red at night..They are the devil I tell ya


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Feb 22, 2009)

When i went to the Gwinnett County fair, there was a booth that had 10-12 of them that would jump from person to person into there pockets, it was cool to see.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 23, 2009)

Cute little devils. Glad to some more 'blood thirsty' hunters who have an appreciation for the little critters.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 23, 2009)

*deer stand critters*

I wouldnt hurt them for the world


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 23, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> I wouldnt hurt them for the world


Amen... too neat of critters for that!

Thanks for sharin' the pictures with us!


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't know about the fecal dangers....but I grew up with one as a pet.  He fell down our chimney when he was a baby.  We called him "Rocky" and he would climb all over us like a little gerbil and then fly off your shoulder across the room.






Rocky's demise was a greusome one though.  Mom left the door to the bathroom open and the toilet seat up...

Rocky decided to climb the shower curtain and fly....right into the toilet.

It was ugly.


----------



## short stop (Feb 23, 2009)

Fortenberry said:


> Be careful with them, they can cause Ensephilitus. Swelling of the brain. My friend almost died from it. Just being around their fecal matter.



 well  I had    one  of these critters  for a pet  too  when I was a kid .   We had him for  yrs   till  he  died of old age .. Man  hed    fly  thru the house  anywhere  anytime  he   could  crawl up  a lamp pole . 

   ** so much for the  scientific breakdown   of  fecal matter     My brain  anint swole   up yet ...


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 23, 2009)

*deer stand critters*

me and my brother both had 2 as pets they were amazing little critters


----------



## stefan carter (Feb 24, 2009)

they are very neat to watch


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 24, 2009)

*critters in deer stand*

Yea; they would sleep all day and want to ramble all night


----------



## southern_pride (Feb 26, 2009)

We had a few as pets when we were young, Those things would make all kinds of racket. We put one of those wheels in there pen and they spun it til they wore the axle in two. They were great. Great pics .


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2009)

That is cool.


----------



## shortround1 (Mar 3, 2009)

hortonhunter22 said:


> call me crazy but what are those exactly...havent seen them down here.


flying squirrels!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Mar 3, 2009)

that's cool.


----------

